# Burning Man 07!!!!!!!!!!



## craig (May 1, 2007)

Just bought my ticket. We need to commit and meet on the playa!!!!!!!! Guaranteed the most amazing experience of your life.  

LUV AND BASS


----------



## df3photo (Jun 23, 2007)

how much are those tickets? pretty expensive arent they?


----------



## craig (Jun 23, 2007)

Very expensive. $280.00 base price. I opted for the $20.00 donation to BRC and secure delivery. All told $314.00. That only pays for your entrance and use of the bathrooms. Other then that you have to be totally self sufficient. That can run into a lot of money as well.

Have to say that the "playa" during that time of year is one of the most magical places ever.

Love And Bass


----------



## df3photo (Jun 24, 2007)

I have always wanted to go to burningman... but dont think i can make the dues this year... maybe next year...
 hope you have fun and share lots of pics from it...


----------



## craig (Jun 24, 2007)

Strange thing is I only took like 8 shots last year. I was just in awe of the place. Hoping this year will be different. I am bringing all my gear. It is going to be hard to keep it clean.

Love And Bass


----------



## EBphotography (Jun 24, 2007)

Just read about it on their website...sounds very cool.


----------



## craig (Jun 24, 2007)

If you get a chance check out some of the videos. It is simply nutty.

Love & Bass


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jun 25, 2007)

burning man is awesome. too bad i probably won't ever be able to go..


----------



## craig (Jun 25, 2007)

I had wanted to go for years, but it was an impossible time to get off of work.  Last year I did not have a choice (long sad story. Let me know if want to hear it. Fairly powerful stuff.) I just had to be there. Turns out it was one the best deals I ever made. Trying to say that all human beings owe it to themselves to make it out there. Yes it is hard but, it will change your life.

Love And Bass


----------



## Zoso (Aug 16, 2007)

burning man looks awesome heard and saw pictures from someone who went last year, when exactly and where is it?


----------



## craig (Aug 16, 2007)

This year it runs from Aug 27 thru Sept 3. Generally it runs Labor Day week which changes from year to year. Burning Man will always be held in the Black Rock Dessert, NV.

Love & Playa


----------



## Zoso (Aug 16, 2007)

lol i dont know US states
/me looks on google


----------



## digitalfrog (Aug 16, 2007)

always wanted to go as well, I have a friend working there and she almost killed me when I said I would not join this year.

I'm very hesitant bringing 1000's worth of gear and have it trashed by the sand or left unattended....


----------



## craig (Aug 16, 2007)

Last year was my first year. I brought the point and shoot, but barely took any photos. There is a lot to take in. This year I am taking the D200. Talking with the other photographers they said just shoot and put the camera back in the bag. I am going to allocate certain times when I am only taking photos. If I carry it around all the time I know I will get all tipsy and leave it somewhere.

You owe it to yourself to visit. It is a life changing event. 

Love & Playa


----------

